# Flounder in Hatteras Inlet



## Castnetter (Jul 23, 2006)

hello, i am new here and in a few weeks i will be heading down to Avon with my family. My older bro is bringing his 4 wheel drive pickup down. I have been down there many, many times before but never with the luxury of a 4 wheel drive. We have decided to go to hatteras inlet. Do people catch Flounder from the shore at the inlet? what else could i expect to catch (spanish?)?? Thank you sorry if its not courteous for a newbie to post a new thread


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Castnetter said:


> sorry if its not courteous for a newbie to post a new thread


Not meant to hijack, but its a sad state when people feel intimidated by forums.....Everyone should be able to post whenever and whatever they want as long as they aren't starting trouble.....


----------



## Castnetter (Jul 23, 2006)

yea, i get a lot of the "newbie cant do" rules from local forums, thankfully this seems to not be one of those forums 

but back to the main topic.............


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Agreed Singletjeff, but often times the "clicks" on a forum will flame someone for breaking some unwritten rule, or simply not respond to any of their posts. 

Wish I could give you some good info on flounder fishing down there castnetter, but I'm stuck here in Ohio. I can say be careful driving out on the beach if you've never been on sand with your 4X4. Drive slow, don't "dig yourself in", watch the high tide mark when you park to fish, and don't end up like this guy on my last trip in March...













I actually think this guy was just playing around and got himself in trouble. He picked the wrong tide (incoming) to goof off and get stuck. Luckily we got him out with my chains, and another guys winch!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Castnetter said:


> hello, i am new here and in a few weeks i will be heading down to Avon with my family. My older bro is bringing his 4 wheel drive pickup down. I have been down there many, many times before but never with the luxury of a 4 wheel drive. We have decided to go to hatteras inlet. Do people catch Flounder from the shore at the inlet? what else could i expect to catch (spanish?)?? Thank you sorry if its not courteous for a newbie to post a new thread


 Yeap,Hatteras Inlet has been catchin a few,stop by the Roost tackle shop,located in Teach's Lair Marina (you'll have to pass it on the way to the inlet anyway).. As for Steve or Dave,they can put you right on a spot in that inlet.. They are more than willin to give ya a first hand,currrent fishing report..
Even though you now have fourwhldrive,ya still may want to pay the old lighthouse jettys a try.. They have been catching some nice ones out there... Make sure above all to air down.. 

Redhorse,the seaweed hangin outta the valance panel adds a nice touch...


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*castnetter*

was down from7/11 to 7/18......fished the spit in the ferry channel....lots of boats....not many flounder.....when we were there the inlet was closed....the besy way is go to ramp 55 pass the ferry....dont go on the beach bear right down old pole rd,,,, a ways down u have to go up on the beach,,....stay close to the closed area (dunes) take the next exit through the dunes follow that rd to the sound..... the rd gets narrow and then u are at the sound ...left to the inlet...well close to the inlet,,,,hope it is open all the way down the beach when u go.....JS


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

Castnetter, I will be down the last week in Aug. (also staying in Avon at Avon Cottages). I go twice a year and in Aug. for Flounder I would try the pocket at the point. You get there by entering the beach by the Hatteras lighthouse driving to the end of the point and go around to the right. (as long as it's not closed for the birds..) Also try the sound at dusk or early morning at the Hullover spot.(formaly the Canadian Hole) just south of Avon on the right. Spanish do come in at times and can be real fun to catch. Throw any type of Gatcha or Hopkins type lures just ahead of the schools when you see them. Verry good eat's. Another spiecies you might want to target is Pompano. You get them close to the beach in the surf. Use Pompano rigs with small shrimp or sand flea's. Good luck and I hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## Castnetter (Jul 23, 2006)

how hard is the current in Hatteras Inlet? how many ounces would i need to hold bottom on a typical day in the summer?
thanks again


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

I wasn't out there when I was down in June so I don't know if it has changed any since last Aug. I have been there when 2oz. was enough but the current can get pretty strong sometimes. Also it seems there is also allot of grass sometimes and that will play havoc with you line. If the currents are two strong for you or the grass is there try the point by the lighthouse. While you are in Avon stop in at Frank & Frans tackle shop. Frank will let you know anything and everything there is to know on what is going on and where.

Ron


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Tides and Inlet*

the inlet has been subjected to an enormous amount of erosion this year and so theres not much left to fish beach wise. As for the current, its fast and dangerous. Just how fast is going to depend on the moon..ie what phase its in. Full and new moon produce "spring tides" the strongest and highest, quarter moon produces"neap tide" the weak tide and a corresponding effect on the current.

Wheat


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Castnetter said:


> how hard is the current in Hatteras Inlet? how many ounces would i need to hold bottom on a typical day in the summer?
> thanks again


 Depends on what stage tide is in as to how much it will take to hold bottom,also the direction of the wind will tell you which tide is going to be better suited to hold.. Grass can also be factored in there,if the tide has any speed at all grass can be a pain.. If grass starts stacking up just put your rod down and quit fishin till tide will allow.. If flounder fishing,I don't usually want to hold bottom anyway.. Usually drift baits like fingermullet and stripbaits by letting them bounce bottom slowly in the current..
OBTW,the pole road will take you all the way to soundside access now without haveing to go back onto the beach..
There are times when bluefish and possibly spainish get stacked up at the rip,they can be fun as well..


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*I don't usually want to hold bottom anyway*

Absolutely.. ifn your holding bottom you cut your chances of snaggin a flattie big time. If you aint driftin and rollin or draggin you aint floundering proper.. IMHO

http://www.ncfishandgame.com/fish/flounder.html

Good luck,

Allen


----------

